# Qwashers Nilfisk quick release system



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone had experience of the Qwashers quick release hose for Nilfisk machines, eg, this one: 




It's a toss up between this or the new quick release hose and fitting that Direct Hoses are now selling - http://www.directhoses.net/products...uick-fit-trigger-quick-fit-machine-connection

Overall the Direct Hoses version would be cheaper but I'm not sure I like the quick release on the machine, I think I'd prefer it on the hose, as in the Qwashers one. Also, although it's hard to tell from the picture, but the DH one looks like the machine fitting is just a billet that screws on rather than having the bit with the o-ring that plugs into the machine outlet before you screw it in place, does that make any difference?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks to have changed slightly since my review reposted below...

The Direct hose one i would be happy to purchase also, very similar it seams and if anything the quick coupler on the power washer itself will ensure you dont drop the quick coupler negating any possible damage from such.

*Well Having had the Pleasure of using The Q.Washer Hoses....:thumb:

Both the extension to the original Nilfisk Hose,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239014

and then the Direct Replacement for the Nilfisk Hose.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250171

I have a rather Long Hose Now 25Mt and love it....

Now from my old reviews of the Hoses my only gripe and its more the nilfisk design that caused it was....

The fact the standard nilfisk hose has a long sleeve to help you tighten the hose to the power washer, its needed as the connector you have to fasten the hose to is recessed....:wall:

The problem then arises that a replacement non official hose does not have this sleeve and you then find or in my big handed case find that screwing on the connector can be troublesome especially getting a nice tight fit.

No problem once connected but i like to remove my hose from the machine for storage and considering the length of mine is 25mt... it really does need to come off and i wind it round an old hose real....:thumb:

So having the finger and knuckle scraping each time is rather off putting..:wall:

Well a long time back my prayers were answered concerning the coupling to my Nilfisk power washer....

It was Resolved Big Style... with the addition of a quality billet connector for the power washer end...










And a superb tripple o-ring sealed quick coupler for threading to the hose....










Sweeeeet....

Now as you can see these are quality components... as stated the connector for on the power washer is cut from solid billet and is pure quality and very sturdy...

The Quick Coupler to connect to this is the most expensive item in the kit.. It has triple o-rings and a slick ball bearing release ring in stainless steel...










Connection is a doddle...










Simply screw the Quick Coupler to your existing Hose...



















Like wise the screw connector to the power washers outflow...



















Now on turning on i had a slight drip from the Quick Coupler where it connects to the thread brass piece to screw into your existing hose this brass piece been needed so different brass connections can be fitted dependent on your hose threads pitch etc...

A tighten up with a spanner and that was resolved...:thumb:

Now the next item is no fault of the manufacturing of the coupling for the power washer water out let but simply die to the fact that some nilfisk water outlets have two flat sides... ( possibly to discourage after market fittings ) the up shot is the standard nilfisk hose sits inside this outlet and its connector has a sealing ring.

So i had a slight leak with the water coming past these flat sides... however a walk up the road to the D.I.Y store had a suitable thin tap washer to stick in the end of the Q.washer connector re thread back on the power washer and never leaked again still no leaks months and months and months later...:thumb:

Coupling the hose to the washer is a total breeze now i simply offer up the quick coupler pulling back on the quick couplers knurled collar to release the ball bearings pressure, pop on to the connector on the power washer and release the collar all in one fluid movement and its totally secure.


























No risk of it blowing off under pressure, in fact to remove the coupler when you have switched off the washer, pull the power washer trigger to release the pressure in the hose or you cant release the collar on the quick coupler it seals so well.

Conclussion...

Not Cheap but is quality so simple to couple up and pack up its well worth the cost in my eyes i totally love it and has completed my power washer kit.

Now this one is £40 now but just looking on the flea of the bay there seam to be cheaper options also now... dependent on your washer... however this one is the top spec stainless steel model....
*


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Good review might need to go down that route myself


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

This guy supplies parts like this and quite a few other things and is top end in being nice and no faffing about,decent priced as well :thumb:

http://www.washdownsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Act_CatalogBody.html


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

neilmcl said:


> Anyone had experience of the Qwashers quick release hose for Nilfisk machines, eg, this one: Qwasher YouTube nilfisk quick release hose - YouTube
> 
> It's a toss up between this or the new quick release hose and fitting that Direct Hoses are now selling - http://www.directhoses.net/products...uick-fit-trigger-quick-fit-machine-connection
> 
> Overall the Direct Hoses version would be cheaper but I'm not sure I like the quick release on the machine, I think I'd prefer it on the hose, as in the Qwashers one. Also, although it's hard to tell from the picture, but the DH one looks like the machine fitting is just a billet that screws on rather than having the bit with the o-ring that plugs into the machine outlet before you screw it in place, does that make any difference?


I have just ordered mine from directhoses.net, will test it once it comes in.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Look forward to hearing the results. There's quite a difference in price between the Qwashers version, I was quoted £49.50 + del for a 10m hose, whereas the DH one is £34 I recall.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the Qwashers one on mine and it's great. Sticks out a bit far bit works perfectly.

http://bit.ly/M0fQb2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i have the direct hoses one 

never had any problems etc,nice and compact

i know have it on my kranzle works a treat


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Rather than get the quick release hose from Qwashers I bought their quick release connector so I can have a bit flexibility should I want to add a longer hose. This is what I ordered - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIGH-PRES...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a18734b9a

and this is what they sent:



Notice the change in design, the one advertised has a stainless steel connector and billet at the machine end but the one they sent out is all brass with the quick release being stainless steel. Should I be concerned or doesn't make any difference?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> Rather than get the quick release hose from Qwashers I bought their quick release connector so I can have a bit flexibility should I want to add a longer hose. This is what I ordered - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIGH-PRES...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a18734b9a
> 
> and this is what they sent:
> 
> ...


£25 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> £25 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Let me guess, I should have gone to Direct Hoses.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> £25 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


I looked at those but thought the price was extortionate too. 
I emailed a company about buying bits seperate but theirs came to a similar price too. Was wondering if a plumbers merchants do quick release fittings too? I'm now thinking of just a threaded extender on my machine to bring the thread out of the recess. Anyone know what size/type the thread is on a nilfisk 120?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Apparently I was mistaken. The one in the ebay listing is all brass.


----------



## Hamslay (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys

Does anyone know how to "service" one of these quick release connectors? I left my qwashers one connected for a few weeks and it's stuck solid. The collar won't come back more than 1mm. I've had it lock due to the pressure when it's on the machine but the hose is totally off the machine and the collar won't budge. It's had days of penetrating oil but it hasn't helped. I don't know if the rubbers seals have stuck or whether the spring isn't working but my "quick release" is now "won't release".

Any ideas?


----------

